# Hi from Toronto, Canada



## Pmartel63

Hi All

To begin with, I was here some time ago and tried logging in and no luck, so decided to rereregister 

Back into buying CD's again, I LOVE my physical media. 

Any period any genre. But I have a huge passion for early music Medieval to early baroque particularly chamber music 

I should also mention that I do recordings as well using a minimalist ORTF miking technique using Rodes NT4 matched pair mikes fed to a Focusrite 2nd generation 2i2 mic preamp using a Macbook pro and Reaper software. 

Organ and chamber music are my specialties

Most modern recordings are so pathetically over produced when it comes to orchestral recordings it's pathetic. I go for the old RCA Living Stereo sound in the digital era

Over 2000 CD's and growing

But as I mentioned I have a huge passion for early chamber music 

Just wanting to say hi


----------



## Zauberfloete

Hi, welcome! Nice to meet a fellow enthusiast of early baroque. 

Your CD collection sounds impressive. Can you recommend any CDs for good quality medieval music? I know some Renaissance tunes but being a huge lover of Medieval literature this is a branch of music I would like to be much more familiar with.


----------



## Pmartel63

Hard to say, I'll have to route through what I have

Tonus Peregrinus comes to mind on Naxos, superb performance and sound


----------



## elgar's ghost

As you both joined within a few days of each other this month - welcome.


----------

